# How much live rock can go into a 30 gallon?



## alpharalpha

Would 120 lbs of florida live rock fit into a 30 gallon if it was totally full. Someone says they have that much sitting in a 30 gallon rubbermaid tub and I want it but wonder if I am getting ripped off. How to weigh it right? I know FL aquacultured is heavy but would've thought it would be more than 30 gallons. 

Thanks!


----------



## Blue Cray

30lbs ....


----------



## TheOldSalt

Florida rock is dense and heavy, and 120 lbs of it will indeed fit into a 30 gallon tank, depending upon the shapes of it. It's a lot more than you'd ever need for such a tank, though, since it would pretty much fill the tank.


----------



## bmlbytes

Like TOS said, it would fit, but it would fill the tank. The general rule for live rock is a pound per gallon. So you would need about 30 pounds for a 30 gallon.


----------



## TheOldSalt

A much better general rule is to fill the tank about 1/3 with rock.


----------

